# my orintal frill



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

hi
this is my orintal frills










thank you
iyado


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Oriental Frills- Satinette's*

Those are lovely birds.

The look like my Satinette's, only with shorter beaks...  

Thank you for sharing.


----------

